# REVIEW : Nokia 6255 CDMA Phone.. it simply ROCKS!!! for RIM



## khandu (Jul 26, 2005)

*The Nokia 6255 CDMA Phone for Reliance Users*

1st of its kind and i got it the day it got launched.. 

*www.itmedia.co.jp/mobile/articles/0403/23/l_ms_nokia.jpg

*WEB LINK :* *nokia-asia.com/nokia/0,8764,71604,00.html

*Specifications for the Nokia 6255*

*Band *	Dualband CDMA (800/1900)
*Data *	1xRTT
*Size 	*85mm x 47mm x 25mm
*Weight* 	120g
*Main Display* 	65k color TFT, 128x160 resolution
*Sub-Display 	*4k color passive matrix, 96x65 resolution
*Camera *	640x480 pixels resolution
*Video *	Yes
*Text Messaging* 	MMS/EMS/SMS
*Email 	*Yes (POP/IMAP)
*Browser 	*WAP v2.0
*Bluetooth 	*Yes
*Infrared 	*Yes
*Java 	*Yes (MIDP v2.0, BREW 2.0)
*Polyphonics 	*Yes (24 voice)
*Radio* 	Yes (FM)
*Memory *	MMC (officially up to 32MB)
*Other* 	MP3/AAC player, E911 GPS, Handsfree speakerphone

Now, This is by far the best CDMA Phone available on Reliance Network..

Let me discuss with you some important features.. 

*1) CLAMSHELL :* It has a Clamshell Design like a Nokia 6260.. Sturdy.. not loose and the hinges are good...

*2) Design and Feel :* Well, to be truthful.. its not the best of design from Nokia.. and The cell is definetly bulky for most of the users but i do not take that into account looking at what features it is providing.. When u hold it in ur hand.. feels like a good cell.. *BADA HAI TO BEAHTAR HAI!!!* works in this case for me for its features.. 

*3) SYMBIAN :* Now, A huge Step.. This baby is powered by S40 version 2.. that mean u can load huge number of JAVA games found all over the net.. so no restriction and no need to play the stupid R World Games.. Definetly a +1 for a CDMA cell in India.. 
*
4) PHONEBOOK :* Now This Phone can contain loads of Phone numbers and as having the feel of a Nokia Phone its menu is familiar and easy to navigate.. U can associate pics to the caller.. 

*5) Screen :* 65k TFT.. what to say about that.. i was dissapointed at first.. looked smaller than the pics.. but got used to it.. what amazed me is the other LCD 4K colour.. and also showed the Wallpaper u have set inside and the caller pic too.. damn kool man.. 
*
6) FEATURES :* FM, Bluetooth, Infrared, USB Cable Support, MMC... U name it and this cell has it.. +10 for it.. having bluetooth helped me sync with My address Book on the comp and just seconds to upload my whooping 200+ names phonebook.. Bluetooth is fast and so is IR.. havent tried it with DKU2 cable.. easliy detected and connected with Nokia PC Suite 6.6 and MobiMB etc.. The downside is that the Datacable is not provided in the package.. just costs another 300 in market.. Original costs Rs. 750.. dosent make much of a diff.. 

*7) MUSIC :* DAMN!!!.. it supports MP3/AAC ringtones and playback.. real sleek.. good voice.. Its speakers are MONO but headset are STEREO.. and the Speakers are loud too.. Headset is damn good .. FM catches nearly all Mumbai FM Stations and a great quality with Music Equaliser.. 

*8 ) CAMERA :* Camera is VGA with Flash.. Gives good result as any other VGA Camera.. The Night Mode is good and gives decent pics.. 

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/4517/image0027yw.th.jpg
_Image Captured when my friend was bowling in HAKONEFUN in Hiranandani Gardens, Powai ( Moving Image )_

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/299/image0067vx.th.jpg

_Image taken of Universal Tristar Production Studio Personal Theater in Powai ( Hand shook )_


*IMPRESSION :* Well, This set has R-World.. many ppl have confusion .. The MMC can support upto 1-2 GB .. so load songs and enjoy.. as being simple MMC.. its dead cheap too.. the FM is also kool.. Bluetooth makes it a great cell.. I managed to transfer many JAVA GAmes thru MobiMB.. I somehow got error transferring games with PC Suite 6.6.. Done via Bluetooth and IR Port.. U can connect wireless Bluetooth headsets and enjoy!!!

Sync makes the cell very easy to use.. Ringtones loud and put ur fav sond as a ringtone.. 

Apart from looks and weight for some ppl.. i feel this is THE BEST cell for RIM Users.. Colours in Red, Black and Blue available

*WEBWORLD PRICE :* Rs. 13336 ( Mumbai ).. Ive heard its cheaper in Bangalore and Costlier in CHennai.. dont know y.. 

*MARKET PRICE :* Rs. 13000 ( Just the tax is not there.. )

Although i bought it from Webworld.. has a contact with a girl there  and she reserved the 1st piece for me.. 

Any other questions plz ask freely.. I am not very good in writing reviews.. so ask.. 

*RATING :* 7/10

*LAST VIEW : *Reliance owners.. this is the best.. ( Till Date ) go for it.. worth the money


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 31, 2005)

Added to the Sticky. 

Dont you guys think that its'  better than 6260 in terms of keypad arrangement? There is no keys in the LCD portion, the mistake (IMO) that they made in Nokia 6260.


----------



## azhaga (Jul 31, 2005)

yes u are right .. the keys in the lcd screen is very complicated in 6260 .. this looks pretty good


----------



## khandu (Jul 31, 2005)

trust me guys.. for CDMA network.. its worth every penny..


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Totally cool.i feel bad though these things just get better and better and we can`t change our phone every time something new comes up.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> 3) SYMBIAN : Now, A huge Step.. This baby is powered by S40 version 2.. that mean u can load huge number of JAVA games found all over the net.. so no restriction and no need to play the stupid R World Games.. Definetly a +1 for a CDMA cell in India..



Is it Series 40 or is it Symbian? 

It does look like the best CDMA phone on the market.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 1, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Is it Series 40 or is it Symbian?



Good question. Series 40 does not support Symbian OS but use a custom made Nokia OS. No support for icon based navigation I guess. Also can't run Symbian .sis files. Only Java .jar and .jad.

This one's Series 40 NOT Symbian.

Keith


----------



## khandu (Aug 1, 2005)

yeah Series 40 sorry about that


----------



## TEZ (Nov 17, 2006)

Dear khandu,
I tried to upload games in nokia 6255 but I failed bcoz mobimb says that I have to buy first then only I can do, will you help me in finding cracked version of mobimb so that I can upload games in nokia 6255




			
				khandu said:
			
		

> *The Nokia 6255 CDMA Phone for Reliance Users*
> 
> 1st of its kind and i got it the day it got launched..
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 18, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Totally cool.i feel bad though these things just get better and better and we can`t change our phone every time something new comes up.


yes, it's a matter, limited handset models.... ...and for this and some other reasons Reliance now spreading their GSM networks and its news that they concentrating on GSM.... they planning about their CDMA network to use 4 mainly data transfer in future....


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

i think 6265 is much better than this mobile it has 2MP camera


----------

